# Southwest Ohio indoor 3D....



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Starting January the 2nd we will be holding weekly indoor 3D shoots at AO archery in Germantown Ohio. These shoots will have a payback based on participation and most shots will be in the 20-25 yard range. We will be holding these on Saturday nights starting around 5 or 6pm.

For more information please feel free to give us a call 937-859-3015.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

What do y'all charge for your shoots?


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

It will be $10.00 for twenty targets with a twenty five percent payback.

Hope to see everyone there. All classes combined shoot what you bring...


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't Germantown just north of Marietta? You might want to let people know this is southeastern Ohio.


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

SW Ohio, between Miidletown and Dayton:darkbeer:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Learn something new everyday. Did another search and there are actually three Germantown, Ohio's. One in Montgomery County, one in Washington Caounty, and one in Mahoning county. The shoot is in Montgomery county, correect?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Gotta love Ohio. There's 14 Centerville's, 8 Union's (not to mention N, S, E and W Unions), 11 Middletown's and 2 West Chesters (all in different counties). Guess they didn't want to take the time to come up with original names... Yeah, I'm bored...:darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> Learn something new everyday. Did another search and there are actually three Germantown, Ohio's. One in Montgomery County, one in Washington Caounty, and one in Mahoning county. The shoot is in Montgomery county, correect?


Yep this is the one in Montgomery Co....


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I was at the shop on Tuesday...Looks like we've picked up a few new targets just for the indoor season......



So who remembers last years shoot? Better bring plenty of arrows:wink:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

The 14 will count if the target has one. The price will be ten for everyone to shoot and a extra three to get in the money.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

So then are you paying back 25% of the extra $3 per money shooter?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ohio_3Der said:


> So then are you paying back 25% of the extra $3 per money shooter?



No we will be paying back the full 3 that each person puts in...we had a few at the shop who didn't want to shoot for money so this allows everyone to shoot and those wanting to shoot for something more can.:wink:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

What's the latest we can get there? I am planing on being down home that weekend to do some late season doe patrol.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> What's the latest we can get there? I am planing on being down home that weekend to do some late season doe patrol.


Honestly I'm not sure yet what time Andy plans on starting I'd say be there between 5:30 and 6pm...I know he was talking about trying to have it started by 6 at the latest but I'm sure it will be closer to 6:30 before the first arrow is flung.:wink:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks. No way we can evening bowhunt Clermont county and get there in time.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*A & o indoor 3d*

Bump for a GOOD shoot and GOOD people to be around ! :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> Thanks. No way we can evening bowhunt Clermont county and get there in time.


These will be held on a weekly basis so stop in any weekend.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like fun!...maybe we'll make it to one...who knows!?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like I'm gonna hafta knock the dust off my bow and come on down


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> I was at the shop on Tuesday...Looks like we've picked up a few new targets just for the indoor season......
> 
> 
> 
> So who remembers last years shoot? *Better bring plenty of arrows*:wink:


Um, why? Only have 5-6 to take...


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> These will be held on a weekly basis so stop in any weekend.


So are your Public Relations and Marketing positions paid positions?


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*A & o indoor*

GET YOUR @$$ BACK UP TOP BOY !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Back ttt


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm just curious how the format is going to be. I've never done an indoor before.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Dang, I might have to make the 3 hour trip and take your $$$ Goofy. :darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Dierte said:


> I'm just curious how the format is going to be. I've never done an indoor before.


It will be handled the same as a 5 spot shoot except there will be 3d animals on the range. You'll be teamed up 2 to 4 shooters per Animal. The first shooter in the group will shoot, then step back, next archer will then step up. When everyone (all groups) are done you will then walk to your target score, pull, then move to the next shooting spot.

We will be following basic IBO rules but will be using the 14 ring in scoring.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Dang, I might have to make the 3 hour trip and take your $$$ Goofy. :darkbeer:




Bring it buddy....but be ready to make that drive back with a booboo lip from the whooping I put on you.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> Bring it buddy....but be ready to make that drive back with a booboo lip from the whooping I put on you.



Wake up Goof, it ain't gonna happen.:darkbeer: It'll just be a warm up for the 3-D for CP.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> Wake up Goof, it ain't gonna happen.:darkbeer: It'll just be a warm up for the 3-D for CP.


And just who walked away the better man that day.....Come on man, just bring it!!!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> And just who walked away the better man that day.....Come on man, just bring it!!!



I don't know....I think you were the one using the pencil that day...lmao.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> I don't know....I think you were the one using the pencil that day...lmao.


I learned the year before to keep it out of your hands duck boy. :lol:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

lol....C'mon now.:zip:


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you guys going to pair up folks-If I come, it'll probably be by myself


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Dierte said:


> Are you guys going to pair up folks-If I come, it'll probably be by myself



Yes we can pair you up or put you in a group. Just come ready to have fun.


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Yes we can pair you up or put you in a group. Just come ready to have fun.


Thanks Goof-see you in a few weeks


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Great shoot and Great time


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

We just want to thank all those who showed up for last Saturday's first indoor 3D....even though it was really cold outside we had a packed house!!!


Here's some pics of the event....remember this is going to be a weekly thing so show up this Saturday and be part of the fun.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

couple more...check out that crowd!!!:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice photos ..... Lets get more ...the lanes will hold 54.


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Get up top


----------



## bradyc2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bump for a good time


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bradyc2 (Dec 17, 2009)

*still going on*

Ttt


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes every Sat. @ 6:00pm


----------

